# Part of my collection...



## stuff_collector (Aug 13, 2007)

Bought an antique display cabinet (from dentists office apparently- oak ) re-finshed it and filled it with about 10% of my collection of "stuff".  I`m only 32 and wonder when I get 40 yrs worth of collecting like another guy on here - just how I'm going to move room to room in my house.  

 "Your collection is only as good as you display it" I say.


----------



## Digger George (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like some good collector stuff, stuff collector!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Very nice display.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice display Stuff Collector and welcome.  There is never enough room, especially in the house. The best way to house a large collection is in a separate large room or outside building.  If you collect everything, as I do, you run out of shelf space.  So I started building shelf units for each group. It takes no time to fill a shelf unit up if you are a constant digger like myself.  That's why most folks just specalize in certain groups because of space limitations.


----------

